# New research on environment/practices and GDV(bloat)



## lrb (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello forum,

Don't know if this is old information, and has already been discussed here (did not find it), but I thought it was important to pass it along. 

http://www.vet.purdue.edu/epi/clbr.htm

Thanks,
LRB
- Paco: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=268774
- Lola: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=273545

- - -
*Bloat*​ Recent studies out of Purdue University are shedding more light on gastric dilatation volvulus (GDV), otherwise known as bloat. GDV is the second leading cause of death in large-breed (50 – 99 pounds) and giant-breed (100 pounds and over) dogs. Approximately one in four large-breed dogs and one in five giant-breed dogs may develop GDV during their lifetime, with some breeds at even higher lifetime risk. GDV strikes suddenly and has a mortality rate as high as 30 percent.

In GDV there is a rapid accumulation of air in the stomach, causing distention and often rotation of the stomach, cutting off blood supply at both ends and causing the dog to go into shock. GDV is an acute emergency and rushing the dog to immediate veterinary care is essential. The risk of a dog developing GDV increases with age. Other factors that increase a dog’s risk are having a first-generation relative with a history of GDV, having a deep and narrow chest or abdomen, being thin, experiencing a major health problem before age 1, and having a fearful or nervous temperament.

Research primarily at Perdue University by Dr. Larry Glickman, VMD, Ph.D, (an AKC _Excellence in Canine Research Award_ winner), and Dr. Malathi Raghavan, DVM, Ph.D. has identified a number of feeding management and dietary factors that increase the risk of GDV. These include eating only one meal a day, feeding only dry dog food, feeding food with only small particles, and feeding a large volume of food per meal. Other feeding factors found to increase the risk of GDV were eating rapidly, increased physical activity before and eating, restricting a dog’s water intake before and after eating, moistening dry food before feeding, and eating from a raised feeding bowl. Thus, some of the recommendations commonly made to prevent GDV were shown by the research to actually increase the risk of GDV. In the _Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association_, Vol. 17, No. 10, Glickman wrote, “In addition, in univariate analysises, many of the recommendations commonly made to prevent GDV, such as raising the food bowl, moistening dry food prior to feeding, and restricting water intake before and after feeding, were associated with a significantly increased risk of GDV.”

*THE LATEST RESEARCH*
Recent research, not yet published, has shown an increased risk of GDV in dogs who consumed dry foods containing fat among the first four ingredients, and an increased risk in dogs who consumed dry foods listing citric acid as a preservative – with this risk rising when foods with citric acid were moistened. Although not statistically significant, researchers found that a modest increase in risk of GDV was seen with the consumption of dry foods that listed more than one corn ingredient among the first four label ingredients, while in contrast, a pattern was observed of decreased GDV risk with an increasing number of protein ingredients of animal origin, including beef, poultry, lamb, and fish among the first four ingredients.

*STUDY RECOMMENDATIONS*


Feed two or more meals a day.
Feed no more than one cup per 33 pounds of body weight per meal when feeding two meals a day.
Feed an energy-dense diet, to reduce volume, but avoid a diet where a high amount of calories are from fats.
Feed a variety of different food types regularly. The inclusion of human foods in a primarily dry dog food diet was associated with a 59 percent decreased risk of GDV while inclusion of canned pet foods was associated with a 28 percent decreased risk.
When feeding dry food, also include foods with sufficient amounts of meats and meat meals, for example: beef, lamb, poultry, and fish.
Feed a food with larger particles, and include larger pieces of meat to the diet.
Avoid moistening dry foods.
If your dog eats rapidly, find ways to try to reduce his speed of eating
Avoid raising the food bowl – place it at ground level
Try to minimize stress for your dog. Stressful events have been reported to be precipitating factors in GDV occurrence. 
Restrict vigorous exercise one hour before and two hours after meals.
When you are not in close proximity to your dog, use a baby monitor to alert you if your dog is in distress.
Learn to recognize signs of GDV, which include pacing and restlessness, head turning to look at the abdomen, distention of the abdomen, rapid shallow breathing, nonproductive attempts at vomiting, and salivation. These symptoms can progress rapidly to shock and death. Get to your veterinarian or emergency hospital the moment you suspect GDV.
Gastropexy (surgery to prevent future torsion of the stomach) at the time of surgical correction of GDV is recommended to prevent or minimize GDV re-occurrence.
Discuss with your veterinarian the benefits and costs involved with a pro-phylactic gastropexy before the dog ever experiences GDV.
If you live far from veterinary care, have your veterinarian instruct you in first aid measures to help your distressed dog while en route to the veterinary hospital.
Avoid breeding dogs who have had GDV and notify owners of first-degree relatives of dogs who have had GDV to be especially alert.
 
Dyann S. Rivkin is a writer and video producer in Nashville who lives with the 14-year old daughter of her first Irish Setter and his grandchildren


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This was very interesting. My dogs do have a couple risk factors. They eat at a raised bowl and Selka eats pretty fast. But I never moisten their food , don't exercise before or after eating and they have no bloat in family history. And I guess in this regard their tendency to be alittle over weight is a good thing!

We have considered getting a German Shepherd and they are much more prone to bloat than goldens. It's so scary.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the info. This was discussed at length on the Newf List a few weeks ago. Especially the moistened food part. Many moisten food...and have had no problems.

BUT...the food they've been moistening is meat/meat meal based in the first four ingredients. The common assumption is that the problem occurs with moistening a grain-laden diet. The grain ferments in the stomach....causing gas....and possibly bloat.

Citric Acid has also been discussed at length in the past. That IS something to watch for, which most people don't know about.

And...feeding table scraps/human food is GOOD....


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

> feeding table scraps/human food is GOOD....


Well now, there's something you don't hear everyday LOL 

:wavey:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That was an interesting article. As Beau has gone thru this, I have read up so much on it. I have seen the stories and there is so much information out there that say yes do this or no dont do that. It gets hard on knowing what to do. But I do know that Beau got his from stress over having tests all day at the vet to find out the cause of his seizures. My vet says almost all the cases he sees, it is caused by stress. 
*I highly urge everyone to really read the signs of what bloat looks like when a dog gets it, because I had seen an episode of it on Animal Planet one day, and I feel that is what saved Beau's life.*


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How did Beau act, Carol?

Also what risk factors (besides stress) did he have?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He was pacing and trying to throw up but was very hunched up like trying to poop but nothing coming out either end. He drooled and foaming at the mouth. Then he started swelling up and his stomach and sides were very hard. He just kept whining and pacing. I grabbed him by the collar and screamed for hubby and had him at the vet in 10 minutes. The vet tried to put the tube down his throat but it was so full of air and the stomach was already starting to turn so the tube couldnt get air out. He then went into surgery for over 3 hours. They had to staple his stomach to his stomach wall. He had an incision from the top of his chest to almost his privates. My vet took him home over night to keep an eye on him and then brought him back to the hospital. He put him on a mattress with a pillow and blanket and he slept all day. They kept him for 5 days. 

Just to tell you how much I love and trust my vet, he never charged me for the surgery because he felt guilty that the stress from all the tests was the cause of him getting the bloat. So to me he is in it for the love of animals and not the money. That could have been over $2,000.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW So good you got him to the vet so fast. I bet you were so unbelievably scared. I was scared just reading it!
Thanks for sharing and so glad he is OK.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> He was pacing and trying to throw up but was very hunched up like trying to poop but nothing coming out either end. He drooled and foaming at the mouth. Then he started swelling up and his stomach and sides were very hard. He just kept whining and pacing. I grabbed him by the collar and screamed for hubby and had him at the vet in 10 minutes. The vet tried to put the tube down his throat but it was so full of air and the stomach was already starting to turn so the tube couldnt get air out. He then went into surgery for over 3 hours. They had to staple his stomach to his stomach wall. He had an incision from the top of his chest to almost his privates. My vet took him home over night to keep an eye on him and then brought him back to the hospital. He put him on a mattress with a pillow and blanket and he slept all day. They kept him for 5 days.
> 
> Just to tell you how much I love and trust my vet, he never charged me for the surgery because he felt guilty that the stress from all the tests was the cause of him getting the bloat. So to me he is in it for the love of animals and not the money. That could have been over $2,000.


OMG!! That gave me a knot in my gut just reading it! You must have been sick with worry... Also, sounds like you do have a very awesome vet...


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I moved Magic to raised feeding bowls many years ago. I found that it reduced the gas in her stomach as she is fast eater/gulper. She used to burp constantly and loudly after eating and drinking when they were on the floor. Now it is usually one good burp after eating and an occasional one here and there. Am I just imagining that it made a difference? I always worry about bloat because of how fast she eats. We feed twice a day, only kibble. Recently moved her to Canidae and she is doing very well on it.


----------



## Barbara & Vinnie (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow what a fantastic vet!!!

Vinnie also is a very very fast eater. It often worries me. But I just don't seem to find a method to force him to eat slower. Tried putting things in his foodbowl, so that he would have to eat around it. It made a difference, but he probably only slowed down 1% or so...


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

My dogs are fed from raised food bowls. Not very high though. They have a mixture of wet food and dry and I always take care to rest them before and after eating for at least an hour, more if it is hot. I worry about Diesel because he has a very large chest and gets stessed easily. Bloat is on my nightmare list for sure.

Carol, thankyou for sharing your experience with poor Beau. It is useful to know what to look for from someone who has witnessed it. I am so glad he pulled through ok.


----------

